# Looking for online Puritan devotional



## Jesus is my friend

I am looking for a solid Puritan/reformed online daily devotional to possibly be considered for our church website,Grace Gems is the only one I know of and that's a possibility-Thanks for your help


----------



## Ivan

There appears to be a list of them here: Monergism :: Devotional


----------

